# Iguana and chipmunks together.....



## million1 (Jun 15, 2008)

Has anyone ever considered this?

surely the chipmunks would be too quick to be caught by the ig, and to be fair the ig does not seem to give 2 figs about the chipmunks so i could not see them causing each other aggro. the chipmunks are asleep while the ig is so no sleep disruptions, the chipmunks sleeping quarters could be out of reach of the ig so no fear of them being hunted while they sleep........


an ig enclosure would be ideal for munks as they would have acres of space to run around in and trees etc to climb.......

let me know your thoughts


----------



## million1 (Jun 15, 2008)

and yes before people start i know igs and chipmunks probably dont live wild together, its just a thought so please try and keep your comments constructive please :2thumb:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

The question is why?! If I was an Iggy, all chilled out and lazy and mellow, then the last thing I'd want is a group of crazy little buggers bouncing all over the place.

Why would you do it?


----------



## wallyreptiles (Nov 17, 2008)

wouldnt the enclosure be too warm for chipmonks? and they might try bite/ chew the iggy :/ and maybe the poo could be harmfull to one another ,:2thumb:maybe
and if the ig was getting p*ss*d of wiv dem chipmonks then he cud whip them wich wud probs kill thm or do sum serious damage.


----------



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

omg - I thought you were joking - you are jokin right - its one thing having a mixed reptile species viv but to mix mammals and reptiles - it could only end in tears imo!

Anna.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

wallyreptiles said:


> and they might try bite/ chew the iggy :/


How did I not think of that first too! Its a distinct possibility! :devil:


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

wouldnt the temps and humidty be too high for the chipmunks also just because a chipmunk is quick it doesnt mean there isnt still quite a high chance of the iggy injuring it, also the chipmunk could bite the iggy and i get the feeling the iggy would probably be quite stressed out because of all these fuzzie things running around making lots of noise pooing everywhere etc



in otherword i agree with every1 above and imho its got bad idea written all over it


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

is this a joke?

i might put my gerbils in with my beardie.....:whistling2:

and to be constructive.....not a good idea.....at all


----------



## million1 (Jun 15, 2008)

excellent thanks, this is just what i was looking for.......

dont chimpunks quite often live in the wild in warm humid enviroments? as far as i can see the live in north and south america and also in asia.

in the wild ok so maybe igs wont live with chipmunks but surely thay would have other small mammals running around.

this is a radical idea i know but that just makes it more worth while for debate.

i dont plan on going home tonight and putting my pets in danger by doing something stupid but i just saw the two habitats and thought what if.......

thanks for your responses so far, top job :no1:


----------



## wallyreptiles (Nov 17, 2008)

million1 said:


> excellent thanks, this is just what i was looking for.......
> 
> dont chimpunks quite often live in the wild in warm humid enviroments? as far as i can see the live in north and south america and also in asia.
> 
> ...


if you meant the common pet chipmonks most poeple keep and are sold in pets shops - these come from north-westen USA were its temperate forest and not that hot. iggys come from humid hot dense rainforest in south america
but anyways worth thinking about


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

million1 said:


> in the wild ok so maybe igs wont live with chipmunks but surely thay would have other small mammals running around.


yes but there is room for them to avoid one another, its not a case of them being with in 10 foot on a daily basis the small mammals can move away from the igs and the igs can move away from the small mammals


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

i think any animal or human would have there head wrecked and get seriously cheezed off by alvin, theodore and the other annoying chipmunk ( simon i think). 
especially when they started singing.

i wouldn't wish them three on my worst enemy.

seriously tho. wouldnt the chipmunkls be too hyper and stress the iggy out??


----------



## hysteria_uk (Nov 28, 2007)

Crownan said:


> The question is why?! If I was an Iggy, all chilled out and lazy and mellow, then the last thing I'd want is a group of crazy little buggers bouncing all over the place.
> 
> Why would you do it?


Its like an old person choosing to live in a council estate rather than a village :lol2:


----------



## wallyreptiles (Nov 17, 2008)

spend_day said:


> yes but there is room for them to avoid one another, its not a case of them being with in 10 foot on a daily basis the small mammals can move away from the igs and the igs can move away from the small mammals


i agree


----------



## arthur cooke (Jan 22, 2008)

As people are aware I'm all for mixing but to be honest mixing chipmonks with an iggy in such a small space is a no no. One swish of the iggies tail, goodbye chippy.
cheers arthur


----------



## arthur cooke (Jan 22, 2008)

Also if you keep chipmonks then you'l know how inquisitive they are and they would investigate the iggy, bringing them very close.
cheers arthur


----------



## million1 (Jun 15, 2008)

FYI, i have an enclosure around 3m x 3m ceiling to floor high, and could easily make the 'roof' area more appealling to the monks attracting them less to the ground or were the ig spends most of his time.......

ok from another angle, almost looking for a negative point here would the food chipmunks eat be at all poisonous to an ig therefore making chipmunk poo likely to be poisonous?


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

million1 said:


> FYI, i have an enclosure around 3m x 3m ceiling to floor high, and could easily make the 'roof' area more appealling to the monks attracting them less to the ground or were the ig spends most of his time.......
> 
> ok from another angle, almost looking for a negative point here would the food chipmunks eat be at all poisonous to an ig therefore making chipmunk poo likely to be poisonous?


You're looking for a nagative point..........have you not read the rest of the thread? :lol2:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

the question is why would you put an iguana in discomfort when they can live separately quite easily.

iguanas are NOT animals which require company they do best on there own

I could put a black emperoro scorpion with a chilean rose spider but it dose not mean that I should do it?

iguanas a faster and quicker than they are given credit for: victory:


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

but what happens if the iggy starts thinking it is a chipmunk and starts jumping around like a 5 year old on smarties?

we all seen what happened in ice age 2 when a mammoth thought it was a possum

it kept falling out the tree :whistling2:


----------



## million1 (Jun 15, 2008)

lol, yeah sorry that did seem like i was being blind to the rest of the comments, i kinda ment a solid negative point as everything so far (without causing offence) are maybes and what ifs which is what i thought i would get unless i found someone who has already tried this and succeeded of failed


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

an ig needs the height as its an arboreal creature, it needs its basking area and a safe place. 

i dont know chipmunk diets, 

i can picture the ig being terrorised by hyper CM's.

and as we all know stress causes illness.

i dont even know what a chipmunk looks like apart from:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

RasperAndy said:


> but what happens if the iggy starts thinking it is a chipmunk and starts jumping around like a 5 year old on smarties?
> 
> we all seen what happened in ice age 2 when a mammoth thought it was a possum
> 
> it kept falling out the tree :whistling2:


lol:lol2::no1:


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

they do look like that but without the bling


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

mahender said:


> i dont even know what a chipmunk looks like apart from:
> http://www.wildaboutmovies.com/images_5/AlvinForeign.jpg



omg chavmunks





this would be more funny if the piccy had loaded :whistling2:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

there is also the possibility the chip munks are the threat not the iguana a few bites here and there scratching the eyes I am no expert but If it was tried I have a strong feeling it would end badly one way or the other and it isnt a risk I woul personaly be willing to make: victory:


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

what a great idea wow im going down the pet shop now



*WHAT A STUPID QUESTION*


----------



## million1 (Jun 15, 2008)

another concern i would have would be the igs ability to 'surprise' the monks as they have quite a good jump and burst of speed, its possible my monks have gotten accustom to having no real threat so are not as prepared as a wild one would be for an ig suddenly jumping out of the tree at them.

hmmmm, this certainly don't look like a positive move (as i thought originally) and i feel a lot more consideration is needed before 
attempting anything so radical.

as i said earlier im not about to go home and just try this, thanks for your responses and for the majority of you not just classing me as an idiot, your views are seriously noted and i am not surprised that no one has come on saying this would be fine.

thanks.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Even if it could work, it would look really shit.


----------



## million1 (Jun 15, 2008)

why do you say that? IMO it would add some extra interest to the enclosure, big green ig strolling around with something else to look for darting around in the 'trees', i think your comment was a bit blunt.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

million1 said:


> why do you say that? IMO it would add some extra interest to the enclosure, big green ig strolling around with something else to look for darting around in the 'trees', i think your comment was a bit blunt.


In my experiance Igs dont do a lot of strolling, more like a lot of lazing about! :lol2:


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Even if it could work, it would look really shit.


lol. blunt but funny.

are you really called morgan freeman?? that rocks.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

mahender said:


> lol. blunt but funny.
> 
> are you really called morgan freeman?? that rocks.


I AM Morgan Freeman.

Nah sorry my name's Paul. I may name my next lizard Morgan freeman though.


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> *I AM Morgan Freeman.*
> 
> Nah sorry my name's Paul. I may name my next lizard Morgan freeman though.


wow for a minute i couldnt tell the difference, was gonna ask for an autograph.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

mahender said:


> wow for a minute i couldnt tell the difference, was gonna ask for an autograph.


You can have one still.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

million1 said:


> why do you say that? IMO it would add some extra interest to the enclosure, big green ig strolling around with something else to look for darting around in the 'trees', i think your comment was a bit blunt.


Sorry I just prefer more naturalistic set ups and mixes (though I don't have the knowledge to mix myself) Chipmonks and Iguanas just seem like an incredibly odd pairing, like putting a fish and a dog together or something. Well, not quite.


----------



## wallyreptiles (Nov 17, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Even if it could work, it would look really shit.


 too far:whip:


----------



## jamie and janie (Jan 24, 2009)

mate trying to be constructive read though this thread seen lots of valid points but really think of what would happen SERIOUSLY the iggy would eventurely get alvin and it would be bye bye alvin and co p.s can i have a altergraph morgan? :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

wallyreptiles said:


> too far:whip:


Tough crowd.


----------

